# Solved: Can Ping but can't browse



## Dragonspeaker (Jul 23, 2008)

Good day
I am in need of some assitance. I apologize if my message is long, but I want to provide all necessary information to solve my problem as I am at the end of my rope.

I am unable to browse on the internet, I have tried many things to resolve the issue, see below:
-In LAN setting, I tried to with Automatic connection detection checked and unchecked
-Deleted cookies and browsing history
-Renewed IP address
-Flushed DNS
-Used Winsock repair
-Tried to repair TCP/IP (suggestion from a post a saw on this site)
-Disabled Anti-Virus, Firewall, and spyware
-Installed Firefox
-Formatted and reinstalled Windows

Even after reinstalation, problem still persist. I am able to ping my IP address and other web sites (yahoo) Funny thing, if I enter the web site address in myself, like Google, I can get to the page, but after that it does not work, and it is not for every sites, only a few sites. Before reinstalation I could not browse the internet, but I could still play online games. Before that, I had the same problem, then a new windows update got installed and I could browse again, but only for a week, then problem came back.

I use Windows XP, I have a DSL LAN connection with a Linksis router with another computer which uses Windows Vista (that computer's connection is working fine btw)

Below are logs I took with "ipconfig /all" and "Highjackthis"

*Highjackthis Log:*
Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 8:10:31 PM, on 22/07/2008
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)
Boot mode: Normal
Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SOUNDMAN.EXE
C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\NvMixer\NVMixerTray.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\RUNDLL32.EXE
C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\PDVDServ.exe
C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 7\InCD\NBHGui.exe
C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 7\InCD\InCD.exe
C:\Program Files\Samsung\Samsung Media Studio 5\SMSTray.exe
C:\Program Files\MarkAny\ContentSafer\MAAgent.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\ATKKBService.exe
C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 7\InCD\InCDsrv.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\Program Files\CyberLink\Shared Files\RichVideo.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wscntfy.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wpabaln.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows NT\Accessories\wordpad.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Connection Wizard,ShellNext = wmplayer.exe //ICWLaunch
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SoundMan] SOUNDMAN.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NVMixerTray] "C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\NvMixer\NVMixerTray.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /install
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvMediaCenter] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvMcTray.dll,NvTaskbarInit
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RemoteControl] "C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\PDVDServ.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LanguageShortcut] "C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\Language\Language.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SecurDisc] C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 7\InCD\NBHGui.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [InCD] C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 7\InCD\InCD.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SMSTray] C:\Program Files\Samsung\Samsung Media Studio 5\SMSTray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MAAgent] C:\Program Files\MarkAny\ContentSafer\MAAgent.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'Default user')
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\nwprovau.dll
O23 - Service: ATK Keyboard Service (ATKKeyboardService) - ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. - C:\WINDOWS\ATKKBService.exe
O23 - Service: InCD Helper (InCDsrv) - Nero AG - C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 7\InCD\InCDsrv.exe
O23 - Service: LightScribeService Direct Disc Labeling Service (LightScribeService) - Hewlett-Packard Company - C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: NBService - Nero AG - C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 7\Nero BackItUp\NBService.exe
O23 - Service: NMIndexingService - Nero AG - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMIndexingService.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: Cyberlink RichVideo Service(CRVS) (RichVideo) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\CyberLink\Shared Files\RichVideo.exe
--
End of file - 3960 bytes

*"Ipconfig /all" Log*
Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : ldionne
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-13-D4-F4-F8-0C
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.105
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 24.200.241.37
24.201.245.77
24.200.243.189
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : July 22, 2008 7:50:48 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : July 23, 2008 7:50:48 PM

Any help would be much appreciated. I don't know what to do anymore. If more information is needed please advise.

Thank you in advance


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Can you ping yahoo.com by name, or just by IP address?

Please do this.

Try these simple tests.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* (_COMMAND for W98/WME)_ to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands one at a time, followed by the _*Enter*_ key:

IPCONFIG

PING <computer_IP_address>

PING <default_gateway_address>

PING 206.190.60.37

PING yahoo.com

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

*<computer_IP_address>* - The *IP Address* of your computer, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

*<default_gateway_address>* - The IP address of the *Default Gateway*, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## Dragonspeaker (Jul 23, 2008)

Here are the result. Thanks for the quick reply !

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Louis Dionne>ipconfig

Windows IP Configuration

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.105
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1

C:\Documents and Settings\Louis Dionne>ping 192.168.1.105

Pinging 192.168.1.105 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 192.168.1.105: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 192.168.1.105: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 192.168.1.105: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 192.168.1.105: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128

Ping statistics for 192.168.1.105:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 0ms, Average = 0ms

C:\Documents and Settings\Louis Dionne>ping 192.168.1.1

Pinging 192.168.1.1 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64

Ping statistics for 192.168.1.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 0ms, Average = 0ms

C:\Documents and Settings\Louis Dionne>ping 206.190.60.37

Pinging 206.190.60.37 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=23ms TTL=51
Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=24ms TTL=51
Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=23ms TTL=51
Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=23ms TTL=51

Ping statistics for 206.190.60.37:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 23ms, Maximum = 24ms, Average = 23ms

C:\Documents and Settings\Louis Dionne>ping yahoo.com

Pinging yahoo.com [68.180.206.184] with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 68.180.206.184: bytes=32 time=86ms TTL=48
Reply from 68.180.206.184: bytes=32 time=86ms TTL=48
Reply from 68.180.206.184: bytes=32 time=86ms TTL=48
Reply from 68.180.206.184: bytes=32 time=86ms TTL=48

Ping statistics for 68.180.206.184:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 86ms, Maximum = 86ms, Average = 86ms

C:\Documents and Settings\Louis Dionne>


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Try booting in *Safe Mode with Networking*, see if browsing works there.

This sounds like a firewall settings issue, did you try disabling any firewall to see if that helps?

What version of IE are you using, 6 or 7?


----------



## Dragonspeaker (Jul 23, 2008)

I have rebooted in safe mode. I was able to link to Wikipedia and browse as normal. But everywhere else was the same I could not browse. As mentionned before I had disabled the firewall, I also disabled the firewall when I rebooted in safe mode, it did not change anything.

I was using IE 7 when problem started, when I reinstalled windows it rolled it back to IE 6.


----------



## Dragonspeaker (Jul 23, 2008)

Got fed up and got a new computer, was due for a change anyways. Thanks for the support.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

That's a novel solution!


----------

